# What to dress cloth diapered baby in?



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

We often go up a size in onesies when we need to. For newborns, gowns can be a way to go (usually they have a bit more room). And I've heard that Under the Nile are cut with room for bigger diapers.

Ours were newborns in the summer, so we often went with either just a diaper and cover or a diaper and a t-shirt when they were small.


----------



## AnkaJones (Jul 21, 2011)

When mine was newborn, we just used regular newborn size clothes (he was 6 1/2 lbs at birth, and is now about 13 pounds). The fabric is pretty stretchy so that you can get them over your baby's head, so we didn't have any trouble even with our larger nighttime diapers. I tried using the larger sizes, but DS just drowned in them, you know? The one brand that didn't work was Ralph Lauren (I didn't know they made a baby brand either, but my 7 year old neice shops for us at the local Goodwill and came home with them one day) -- way too slim for a cloth diaper, and the fabric didn't really give as much.

I'm totally with you on showing off the covers! I was cover obsessed while I was pregnant, and even now I love them. Leggings are a good idea. There are t-shirts and long sleeve shirts for babies... we had a bunch of them from Goodwill. And this last week I found two zip up sweatshirts.

Best,

Anka


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## gitanamama (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this dilemma! It seems like as CD gains (or regains) popularity, more baby clothes manufacturers would address the needs of bigger bottomed babies...but I guess not.

I found onsie extenders to be really helpful if buying one size up doesn't work for you (just google "onsie extender" and you should get plenty of results.) For the first few months the baby sacks work really well and by the time your little one is mobile, it should be warm enough to dress him/her in a t-shirt and diaper.

P.S. Congratulations!


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I never have a problem with onesies. I just go up a size. My problem is with shorts or pants. My babies are always such chunks, plus with a cloth diaper. Most shorts and pants will not fit. I have to make sure the pants or shorts are really stretchy, or they won't go on. DS2 is 8 months and a lot of 18 month pants are too tight :/


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

check out American Apparel for t-shirts! DS lived in their t-shirts and they washed really well, no fading. I bought him a long-sleeve waffle tee to cover him up at the beach; I think it was a 12 or 18 month size but since he's so small he was able to wear it for 2 years after that before it got too small. It still looks like new, as do the short sleeve lap tees.


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I just put plain tees on baby without the snaps in the crotch. It makes diaper changing easier, anyway and onesies are really just to cover up ugly disposable dipes. No need to cover cloth. They are super cute! At bedtime, I prefer using baby gowns. they are so easy to change diapers in.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not a fan of onesies. We used them occasionally, but I preferred shirts, sweatshirts, and leggings


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Our newborn girl wears a dress, a wool diaper cover, baby leggings and socks. If I had a boy, I'd probably do the same, except with a shirt intend of a dress.
For newborns I also sleep gowns.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

when dd was newborn and young babyish, we didn't use onesies. i didn't like them, and would even take some a few sizes bigger and cut them with pinking shears (cool zigzag effect) or seam on the machine. or bought tshirts..

for the pants, i still haven't found jeans that work so well, so we did and still do knit pants that stretch or just babylegs. i even made a few of those out of old cool mama knee socks, too. i am finding that babylegs work pretty well for potty learning these days, too.. so they're worthwhile investments.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> I just put plain tees on baby without the snaps in the crotch. It makes diaper changing easier, anyway and onesies are really just to cover up ugly disposable dipes. No need to cover cloth. They are super cute! At bedtime, I prefer using baby gowns. they are so easy to change diapers in.


I love onesies, I don't want my baby's stomach exposed and cold air reaching them. I use them from birth up to age 2. 

We cloth diaper and the only problem I've noticed with onesies is that I need to go a size up a little earlier than I otherwise would have to.

fyi - for pants, I've loved all the older Oshkosh ones I've found at rummages. The jeans and cords are nice and roomy for a cloth butt.


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Have you tried crotch extenders for onesies? Someone gave me a pair in my baby stash with my last baby and I've only just now figured out what they are. http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=484759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> 
> I love onesies, I don't want my baby's stomach exposed and cold air reaching them. I use them from birth up to age 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## tettiebear (Oct 18, 2011)

On casual days I put my ds in a cute t-shirt and leggings. Especially if hes wearing a cd with a cute print.  However I haven't had too much of an issue with onesies fitting over the diapers.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

If I don't have something over the diaper cover, like a onesie or one piece sleeper, my 8 moth old takes off her diaper cover! She loves the velcro.


----------



## amautik (Nov 23, 2011)

I like to dress my DD in one-piece suits/rompers. Not the ones with feet (those seem more like nighttime gear since they're called 'sleepers' and all), but something like it without the feet. DD is one chunky monkey, plus she's cloth-diapered, so pants don't fit her very well. And with the one-piece suit, there's nothing tight against her belly (nothing tighter than the diaper, anyway). I find they just seem comfy.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't like onesies either. My 6-week-old has been wearing long-sleeved mitten-cuffed shirts under a zip-up footed romper (Gerber Sleep n Play). I like that I can just zip the baby into her suit; it fits fine over her CD and her feet stay warm (socks always fall off IME).


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I never used onesies with DS. Particularly since we had him in wool, and that's just asking for compression wicking. His entire wardrobe was tee shirts, sweaters, and the like, with soakers, shorties and longies for the bottoms, and plenty of babylegs. You have to look, but tees can be found. Also, if you're going to have a shower, I'd ask the organizer to pass that info along to people, since people seem to love giving onesies.

At night-time, we used a wool sleep sack and a tee shirt. I was co-sleeping, and that was plenty even in the dead of winter.


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## rainface (Dec 18, 2007)

I love open bottomed sleepers for night time, it's so nice not to mess with snaps for middle of the night diaper changes. DD is 6 weeks now and in 3-6 month clothes...she's a big girl, but her fluffy butt takes up a lot of space in clothes too. We use onesies and super soft stretchy pants. Or onesies and babylegs to show off cute diaper covers. I prefer socks with leggings to pants with feet on them, threading her fiddly little toes into pants with footies makes me crazy.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

T shirts with diaper in cool weather and shirts with diaper and babylegs or diaper with wool longies over it. After doing this awhile I have a system I love which is top, diaper and then either a wool soaker or wool shorties or wool longies over it (sometimes with baby legs). I never have to worry about wicking, I rarely have to wash  and it's super cute. Ds started taking his dipes off earlier than my other babies so he's always got a wool cover or longies over his diaper.


----------



## birdie.lee (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I love kimono style shirts for newborns with wool longies or shorties for bottoms. Now that my son is older he wears tshirts or hoodies with longies. At night he wears a wool night gown.


----------

